# Kubota MK5200 HST



## Mike89 (Oct 8, 2020)

I have an MX5200 tractor with HST here recently it has stop going back into neutral when you release the pedal. When I look at the linkage and everything looks to be okay. The little roller seems to be seating in the correct position. But I have to mash on the pedal backwards for it to stop and to shift gears so something is out of order. I’ve attached pictures so maybe someone can help. I’m not the most knowledgeable about it but pretty handy just hoping it’s an easy fix I can do and not have to take it to the shop. Thanks for any help!


----------

